# Car service/repair



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All

I recently bought a Nissan Pathfinder 2006 and have just had the 60000km service carried out at the Nissan service centre. I was expecting some problems with the car but the when i went to collect it the mechanic hit me with a 3 page list of repair items totalling the best part of 20000 AED!!!!

I asked him what items were essential and he highlighted these which came to a total of around 5500 AED for parts and labour. so still quite a bit!

my question is this.....

does anyone know of a reputable service/repair centre in Dubai that i can take my car to get these parts replaced for less?

any help is appreciated.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I would like to know too. Everytime I take my car in, there's a bunch of stuff that needs to be replaced urgently and the quotes usually start from 2,000.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi davidblack82,

I can recommend Saluki Motorsport.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay - Holy thread resurrection batman...


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

I know that some of you might not agree to this. But i Take my 2007 Nissan Altima to Ajman... Yup... Ajman!  
The industrial area is a huge car scene. Genuine Nissan parts that are sold at the Agent in Dubai are available for much less at the authorize Nissan parts dealership. Picked up cam and crank sensors for just 120 AED (500 AED a piece at the dubai agent) 
And the amount of cars that come in for work range from the daily driver to the luxury cars, and they all get fixed. Not professional I know... but they get the Job done... and they get the job done well for a fraction of the price. 

Try it at your own risk  has worked out well for me so far... and a bunch of friends I know.


----------

